# So ein bild mit Photoshop erstellen



## Mig_l (20. Oktober 2006)

Kann mir jemand verraten wie man ein Foto mit Photoshop auf schnellstem Weg in ein Bild, wie das beigefügte umwandeln kann.
Hatte diese Vermutung: Gesicht (Person) aus Foto freistellen, Kontrast möglichst erhöhen.
farbbereich auswählen. Vieleicht 2-3 Selektionen. Und diese durch gewünschte Farbe erstetzen. hintergrund dann nach belieben.
Oder geht das ganze auch über irgendeine Filterfunktion? Muß dazu sagen, daß ich nur die Version 6.0 von Photoshop habe.


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. Oktober 2006)

Ein Filter für explizit diesen Effekt kenne ich nicht. Aber prinzipiell bist du da auf dem richtigen Weg.

Als Vorlage könntest du bspw. die Tontrennung verwenden. Da das Ergebnis recht grob ist, würde ich dir empfehlen die entstandenen Flächen mit dem Zeichenstift nachzuzeichnen.

Vielleicht suchst du hier im Forum einfach noch nach "Schwellenwert" oder "Tontrennung". Da ergeben sich mit Sicherheit ein paar nette Tipps. 

Grüße

Philip

/update

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/211424-schablonengraffitis-photoshop.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/236853-photoshop-frage.html


----------



## digital art (25. Oktober 2006)

vielleicht mit:
Bild / Anpassen / Tonntrennung

Grüße


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Oktober 2006)

digital art hat gesagt.:


> vielleicht mit:
> Bild / Anpassen / Tonntrennung





Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:


> ...Als Vorlage könntest du bspw. die Tontrennung verwenden. ... Vielleicht suchst du hier im Forum einfach noch nach ... "Tontrennung".



... hm.  

Ich würde allerdings die Tontrennung via Einstellungsebene empfehlen, da dort nicht das Ausgangsbild bearbeitet wird und der Effekt noch flexibel angepasst werden kann.

Grüße

Philip


----------

